# Fuel gauge not working



## grodon (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll be the first to admit that I'm not mechanically gifted. 
I have a mid-70's MF-165 and the fuel gauge doesn't work. I've poked a prodded a bit with no luck and was wondering if someone can dumb it down for someone on where to start and what to look for.
Thanks,
G


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey G,

I've used a small AA battery (1.5V) and test the leads on gauges before. If the needle jumps even slightly, it means the gauge is OK and something in the wiring is usually the problem.

Meanwhile, I'll let someone a little smarter than me help you diagnose the problem


----------



## grodon (Jan 28, 2010)

Fuel gauges are something that has always perplexed me. I've taken three trucks to the garage to have a tank replaced, and all three came back with no fuel gauge working.
Lazy or what? I'm sure the concept has to be simple enough.... just haven't been able to figure it out for myself....
Gord


----------



## skipskps (Feb 15, 2010)

Ground out the lead off of the gauge. If the gauge moves it's probably the sending unit in the tank.


----------

